# Killer Apps for the iPad



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's hear them. I need more reasons to get an iPad.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No you don't. Look at the iPad page on the Apple website. If you like what you see, there's your incentive. If you don't like what you see, no amount of persuasion here is going to change your mind. Do you really want to let others decide for you?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> No you don't. Look at the iPad page on the Apple website. If you like what you see, there's your incentive. If you don't like what you see, no amount of persuasion here is going to change your mind. Do you really want to let others decide for you?


ooooh, that's philosophical. I dunno, I woouuulllllddd get one if it could do A,B and C which are not limited by hardware, just by Apple not doing it and no third party developer either so far.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's sharp enough to cut your vegetables. if that's not killer, I don't know what is! Now if only it was curved more so you could scoop up food and eat it, it'd be the ultimate house accessory...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Getting back to the original thread:

- Scrabble. Never had much interest on the iPhone. Love it on the iPad. Cool feature is that you can use iPhones/iPod Touch as a letter rack. But all players must have them for this to work. We've just been using the pass and play mode. 

- USA Today. This is the way that I hope all newspapers go for their mobile viewing. Much easier to navigate than a standard web viewer. Cute touch is the textured look to the edges of the pages to make them look like newsprint. 

- Time Magazine. Ditto for navigation. Only problem is the price. $4.99 per issue is way too expensive. 

- iMockups. I've only started playing with this, but I see a huge potential for those of us that develop in things like FileMaker or create custom reports. Being able to do a quick screen mockup will save me valuable time and reduce frustration. 

- iWork suite. Again I've only played with them a little bit but having the option of working on documents without having to open up a laptop will be a huge benefit, especially or most importantly for proofreading and reviewing drafts. I don see myself starting from scratch with these apps but I do see myself using them for reviewing and editing. 

- TSN Masters Mobile. While this is an iPhone app and in most places it looks like it, the video seems so much clearer and sharper. I can just imagine what iPad versions might give us in the future.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

enon said:


> Let's hear them. I need more reasons to get an iPad.


I imagine there's an app out there that you could get to stir the pot for you. But what fun would that be?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Air Video.

For anyone with non-Apple media files. Server software on your mac converts and streams to your iPod Touch, iPhone or iPad. Conversion can be on the fly or up front (triggered by the receiver). Only problem is that it won't play Apple drm video files.

No need to copy files to your iPad when you are watching from home.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Marvel. It's wicked. 2 dollar comics! I think they are double that in stores these days.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Macified said:


> Air Video.
> 
> For anyone with non-Apple media files. Server software on your mac converts and streams to your iPod Touch, iPhone or iPad. Conversion can be on the fly or up front (triggered by the receiver). Only problem is that it won't play Apple drm video files.
> 
> No need to copy files to your iPad when you are watching from home.


Thank you SO MUCH for this. This has given me yet another reason to LOVE my iPad. The on the fly conversion works like a charm and I can now watch all my videos from anywhere in my house on my iPad anytime! This is amazing!



matthelps said:


> Marvel. It's wicked. 2 dollar comics! I think they are double that in stores these days.


The Marvel comics app is pretty darn cool. Read through the two New Avengers issues they had for free.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this. This has given me yet another reason to LOVE my iPad. The on the fly conversion works like a charm and I can now watch all my videos from anywhere in my house on my iPad anytime! This is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> The Marvel comics app is pretty darn cool. Read through the two New Avengers issues they had for free.


Hammock + iPad (with these apps) = awesome Saturday morning.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macified said:


> Air Video.
> 
> For anyone with non-Apple media files. Server software on your mac converts and streams to your iPod Touch, iPhone or iPad. Conversion can be on the fly or up front (triggered by the receiver). Only problem is that it won't play Apple drm video files.
> 
> No need to copy files to your iPad when you are watching from home.


Downloaded it for the iPhone just now. Works great! I love macs - that would have taken 5 hours and a broken window on a Windows.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Macified said:


> Air Video.


Air Video - This type of App has been on my wish list for years!!!! It's unreal on an iPad.:clap:

Marvel - Great graphics...I can't wait until they make the really classic Jack Kirby stuff available F4, Thor, Silver Surfer.

iBooks - turning pages of a page turner turns me on....I just wish they had a better selection of books. That'll come with time.

Goodreader - best app for PDF's use it in combination with dropbox.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> Downloaded it for the iPhone just now. Works great! I love macs - that would have taken 5 hours and a broken window on a Windows.


Well said. It took all of 3 minutes to setup and it's bloody perfect!!!


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

GoodReader is my go-to App right now, it's fantastic. It's a PDF reader that allows you to link it directly to dropbox, MobileMe, and IMAP mail accounts. I read a lot of PDFs, and this is the sweetest plain-text reader I've ever got my hands on!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Google Maps is frickin FAST! It's faster on the iPad than it is my MBP?!

Air Video is a fantastic app... one worth paying for.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

Guardian Eyewitness
Yahoo! Entertainment
SkyGrid


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

What's SkyGrid?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

bob99 said:


> GoodReader is my go-to App right now, it's fantastic. It's a PDF reader that allows you to link it directly to dropbox, MobileMe, and IMAP mail accounts. I read a lot of PDFs, and this is the sweetest plain-text reader I've ever got my hands on!


Can you edit/mark up pdfs?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> Can you edit/mark up pdfs?


Not yet.


----------



## iPhoneInCanada (Jan 3, 2008)

basilmunroe said:


> What's SkyGrid?


It's a news aggregator for "trending" stories...pretty cool to check out breaking news stories in world, politics, tech, etc.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I think this is rather brilliant...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

MLB at Bat 2010 - Live game streaming









National Geographic Atlas


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll add Epicurious and Wikipanion to the list.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

The eBay app is frickin sweet,


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Any snappy comeback yet, enon?


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Oakbridge said:


> Getting back to the original thread:
> 
> - Scrabble. Never had much interest on the iPhone. Love it on the iPad. Cool feature is that you can use iPhones/iPod Touch as a letter rack. But all players must have them for this to work. We've just been using the pass and play mode.
> 
> ...



How did you get iWork suite and Scrabble here in Canada?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(GizModo)


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

DA187Suspect said:


> How did you get iWork suite and Scrabble here in Canada?


US iTunes account.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

My picks: 

Pages (I'm underwhelmed by Keynote for iPad so far, so I can't recommend it) 
Flight Control HD
Words with Friends HD
Instapaper
Real Racing HD
GoodReader
MindNode
AIM for iPad
Memeo Connect
AccuWeather
Wordpress
Epicurious
Box.net (until DropBox rolls out an iPad app)
The Guardian Eyewitness


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

I would add: 

*Slingplayer*: Still great even if iphone version cannot wait for ipad one. 
*BBC News*: Wicked beautiful and great source of news. 
*Readdle Docs*: Good pdf viewer, links directly to my email to get pdf's
*NPR*: Also another great news reader. 

I am also getting air video that looks great.


----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

Add

iVNC and iRDP for remote control of Macs/ PCs
Evernote
Let's Play Golf HD
Safari! Less need for site-specific apps as on iPhone


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Pages
Numbers
Keynote
Evernote
Memeo Connect
Goodreader
National Geographic Atlas
The World Factbook
TweetDeck
Bloomberg
Thomson Reuters Gallery
Thomson Reuters Dashboard
WSJ
USA Today
NYTimes Editors Choice


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Penultimate ***** - notebook(s) currently $3 in the U.S. store
This app just killed moleskin and paper!!!!!

- Notebook function with Stylus (finger or pen) 
- change paper style to lined, graph, plain
- erasure
- send notes via email in pdf
- multiple notebooks
- multiple pages per book

A near perfect app that is missing only colour and a typing option


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> Penultimate ***** - notebook(s) currently $3 in the U.S. store
> This app just killed moleskin and paper!!!!!
> 
> - Notebook function with Stylus (finger or pen)
> ...


Link please!!!


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^^^

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/penultimate/id354098826?mt=8


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm looking for a task manager app. Something that will let me build "to do" lists, break down large projects into smaller tasks with individual due dates. Let's me divide my tasks into custom categories (work stuff vs. home stuff, etc.). And, possibly most importantly - syncs with the same app on my iPhone.

Anybody know of something like that?


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/penultimate/id354098826?mt=8


Thanks!

You specified "US iTunes Store". Does that mean that it's only available to US accounts?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^^^^

Things (has iPad version) and Omni Focus (no iPad version yet)


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

basilmunroe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You specified "US iTunes Store". Does that mean that it's only available to US accounts?


Yup.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> Yup.


Balls.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Things (has iPad version) and Omni Focus (no iPad version yet)


Good stuff - thanks.

I read some reviews about Things and I have a question for anyone who has it:

I don't mind shelling out for the iPad and iPhone versions separately, to have them sync so I have my to do list up to date etc.

But - do I NEED to get the Mac version of the software in order for the iPad version to sync with the iPhone version? Do I need all three to do what I want to do?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

basilmunroe said:


> But - do I NEED to get the Mac version of the software in order for the iPad version to sync with the iPhone version? Do I need all three to do what I want to do?


Good question - ask the developer. I haven't tried the iPad version because of its $20 price tag...too expensive. A bit of a rip actually.


----------



## basilmunroe (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's the answer.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

basilmunroe said:


> Good stuff - thanks.
> 
> I read some reviews about Things and I have a question for anyone who has it:
> 
> ...


As an alternative I'm trying hitask and hitask.com. Free and syncs via the cloud, also multi platform. So far so good. You can even subscribe to it as a calendar and see tasks appear in iCal on the iPad.


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

jimbotelecom said:


> Penultimate ***** - notebook(s) currently $3 in the U.S. store
> This app just killed moleskin and paper!!!!!
> 
> - Notebook function with Stylus (finger or pen)
> ...


I almost got this a few days ago but I found something that seems better for free. It's called School Notes Pro. It includes all the features above + the ability to mix freehand with voice annotations, typing, photos, etc. on the same sheet. It aso includes a library of common symbols. I had great fun using it to take notes and doodle during a meeting today.

I can't remember if it was US store only (I use 2 accounts) although I don't think it was. Here's a link to a youtube video of it at work:

School Notes Pro


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Air Sharing HD is pretty shweet. It reads pdfs quicker then Good Reader from my experience and it can read word docs and pics.. .its pretty cool.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/air-sharing-hd/id365541415?mt=8


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

Also Flight Control HD and Dungeon Hunter HD are great games!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

jimbotelecom said:


> Good question - ask the developer. I haven't tried the iPad version because of its $20 price tag...too expensive. A bit of a rip actually.


Since when is $20 to increase your productivity on a daily basis a rip off? How much do you get paid for an hour of work? How many hours would the app have to save before it pays for itself? $20 seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

hayesk said:


> Since when is $20 to increase your productivity on a daily basis a rip off? How much do you get paid for an hour of work? How many hours would the app have to save before it pays for itself? $20 seems pretty reasonable to me.


Since I already use the desktop version and Iphone version I was expecting an upgrade charge of less than $10. $20 is too high. Just my opinion.


----------

